# Newbie from CA



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi all! Had to check out what's going on in this corner of the Halloween net.:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! Do you decorate your yard for halloween or just have an interest in haunting?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the infection


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Pandora! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, pretty busy isn't it!!

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to HauntForum Pandora.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OH, my God! It is Pandora. How are you doing? I heard you have a new house. That should be fun this year. Of course all your help for moving that big crypt, I bet, didn't move with you. Welcome to the hauntforum Pandora!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Pandora, nice to see you here also. Always loved that name, lol.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome Padora!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness Pandora.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard Pandora!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Pandora said:


> Hi all! Had to check out what's going on in this corner of the Halloween net.:jol:


Hello and welcome Pandora - lots of great folks here to stea...erm... gain knowledge from.

Have fun.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Pandora, I am sure you find all kinds of fun ideas and help here.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all for the big welcome!! I'm very sorry I missed the tombstone contests. I'm looking forward to the future contests.

Deathtouch - yes, new house. The crypt moved with us, albeit in pieces. My husband had to cut it into big pieces for moving. Too big, too heavy and too cumbersome to move whole.

Here's the pic of my poor baby:
http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b314/PANDORA9393/?action=view&current=IMG_1343.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch2

My husband's already thrown out the back wall of it. According to him-he's going to build a smaller, more easily stored back, attached to the same front. We'll see what actually comes about. It'll be up one way or another.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Sickie Ickie-to answer you - I'm a yard haunter. I have a large (currently dismantled crypt), FCG, MM guy, rocking chair Bucky (motor). My fav thing is making tombstones.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to The Forum,Pandora


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Newbie my butt, Woman! Glad you are here so you can teach us all a thang or two and put me back on my leash! LOL!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Pandora!!
Good to see another familiar face!
Congrat's on the new house!!

I just showed up over here myself...good to see you here too!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Pandora! Nice to meet you and i hope you like it here! :>


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Pandora I am sure you will like it here.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

*Hfi neighbor*

Pandora - couldn't help notice your Simi address. I'm right over the hills in Camarillo! Welcome to the list, I'm new here myself. Maybe we can do a "drive-by" on each other's house this October....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Uh Oh, A California drive by.............................. lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Pandora! Your tombstones are beautiful. Welcome to HauntForum.*  :jol:


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

So ya made it over did ya?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

As we open Pandora's..... no just can't do it. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Empress - you are truly untameable. And I don't hear my phone ringing - wassup with that?

Dreadnight - I'd love to drive by your house and you do the same - and Vlad, we'll leave our "pieces" at home!!!

Jack, here, yes here. Tempted by the dang tombstone contest I missed.

Slimy-yes, don't go there. I go with the purist view of the myth, not the slang version..... at least in public - LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey girl~

You might be new here, but you are definately not new to the halloween decorating business. I love the front and the fence and the FCG..You know i love ur work. Glad to see ya found this place.

Turtle


----------

